# وســـــــــــــ ـع صـــــــــــ ـدرك



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله​ 
تعالوا نترك التجاره وهمومها شوي ونوسع صدورنا ونفلها

اتمنى تعلقوون ع الصور كنوع من الفرفشه​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: وســـــــــــــ ـع صـــــــــــ ـدرك*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: وســـــــــــــ ـع صـــــــــــ ـدرك*























​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: وســـــــــــــ ـع صـــــــــــ ـدرك*


​


----------



## جوو الرياض (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: وســـــــــــــ ـع صـــــــــــ ـدرك*

هههههههههههههههههه stc يقولون الشعب مايصدق خبر والله انهم صادقين 

نمشي زي مايقولون بالمقلوب هههههه 

الف شكر دااانه


----------



## سفير عقاري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: وســـــــــــــ ـع صـــــــــــ ـدرك*

هههههههههاي
يسلموو ع التقديم


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: وســـــــــــــ ـع صـــــــــــ ـدرك*



جوو الرياض قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه stc يقولون الشعب مايصدق خبر والله انهم صادقين
> 
> نمشي زي مايقولون بالمقلوب هههههه
> 
> الف شكر دااانه


 
هههههههههه لا عاد مو كل الشعب

فيه من يمشي عدل
حيياك جو شرفت الموضوع


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: وســـــــــــــ ـع صـــــــــــ ـدرك*



سفير عقاري قال:


> هههههههههاي
> يسلموو ع التقديم


 

شررفت اخووي


----------

